# Guernsey heifer for sale in Ohio



## pygmywombat (Sep 7, 2002)

Purebred 13 month old Guernsey heifer for sale. Asking $1500. We are located in Northeastern Ohio in Medina County. You can PM me through these boards, or post here, or email me at [email protected] if you're interested.










Her name is Shobi (we pronounced it "show bee"). 
Born: July 16, 2005
Sire: Myown Poker Bingo
Dam: Goliath's Cindy of Al Mon Farm (we call her Isabelle)
Maternal Grandsire: Rozelyn Pat Mar P Goliath 

Dehorned, halter trained (though very stubborn and, like her mother, behaves on lead when she wants too), very comfortable with being handled and touched by people, totally grassfed (pasture and hay, plus kelp and salt), nursed for 9 months, weaned for 4 months. She will be registered with the American Guernsey Association as soon as I can buy a tattoo kit. Shobi will be old enough to be bred by mid October of this year. She hasn't had any antibiotics, hormones, etc. We can get vaccinations and a health certificate if needed. She weighs around 850 lbs. We expect her to be on the taller, larger end of the Guernsey scale. She has her mother's wonderful temperment and friendly nature and should be easy to train when it comes time for her to start milking.


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

What a beauty!!!

She's breedable now...mine was at that weight.


----------



## pygmywombat (Sep 7, 2002)

I like to breed by age rather then weight, especially since this heifer is on the larger end of the Guernsey spectrum and has more growing to do. And with previous heifers I've found the new owners often prefer to pick which bull they breed to.


----------

